# Colorado Springs ride suggestions



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

We've got a group traveling to Colorado August 24-25 to ride up Pikes Peak. I think we've got that figured out. Gate opens at 7:30am, start from Crystal Creek Reservoir, fee $12 (possibly less for a group). Any additional info on logistics you could suggest would be appreciated.

The other thing I'd like to get is a good route (2-3 hour ride) for the other weekend day, most likely Sunday morning. I find lots of rides on MMR but would like to get local advice for a scenic route that should have somewhat low traffic. My hunch is we will start around 8:00 - 8:30am which should help. 

Also we may be staying a little north of Colorado Springs so rides in that area would be good. A fellow I talked to at Procycling said there was a "park and ride" at Woodmen Rd and I-25 which would be a good starting place. But he didn't give me much info on a route from there.

Thanks!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

There is a small group doing an 80 mile ride this weekend originating from that park and ride. I will get their "ride with gps" info and send it to you. Unfortunately I won't be with them because I will be in Ft. Collins doing the Pro Cycling Experience ride. If the weather doesn't cooperate and changes their mind I can come up with a plan B. 

Café Velo also has weekend rides and you may want to check with them and see what they may have going on. 

cafevelobikes.com


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

It's not going to be 2-3 hours as you requested, but a ride in Garden of the Gods is a must. You should be able to connect a Garden route into Bear Creek Park to the south which has a really nice wooded climb up to Gold Camp Road. The climb has been used to test many a Tour rider on their fitness level. The combo of those two should get you the distance/time you desire. Plenty of parking at the Garden of Gods visitor center.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry Merlin. They deviated from their original plan. They did a Colorado Springs Cycling Club 100 miler instead. I do have a plan B which is a 28 mile route around the city. It does include a 5 mile trip thru garden of the gods. You could include gold camp if you want also but it would require riding in some traffic and crossing a couple of busy streets. You could do a ride thru the gog and then transport your bikes up to the Air Force Academy and ride thru there? 

I sure hope the weather pattern changes before you get here.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Rokh On said:


> ..... transport your bikes up to the Air Force Academy and ride thru there?
> 
> I sure hope the weather pattern changes before you get here.


I'll likely call CafeVeloBikes before we go up there. I'll be staying very close to their store.

How is riding in the Air Force Academy area?

Yes I am watching the weather too. Long range forecast looks good for that weekend. Hope it holds.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Riding in the Air Force Academy is ok. Big rolling hills and you can stop at the visitors center and check out some stuff. The down side is unless you have a military id you cannot rise thru all of it. I go there more on my mtb than road bike. Falcon trail is fun stuff.

I know Nicole from Café Velo has some good routes she likes to ride. She tends to head more east. She did ride thru parts of the Black Forest but I'm not sure she still does since the fire. I haven't seen her in awhile but I have friends that ride with her every Fri.

I will be riding with them tomorrow so I will see what she recommends.

The weather - YIKES. I feel bad for the people in Manitou. Just be aware the peak got a few inches of snow on Thursday. You can go to their website and checkout the weather cams. Right now you have to ride early and be done by 1:00 p.m.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Rokh On said:


> .. Right now you have to ride early and be done by 1:00 p.m.


Is that just to avoid rain?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

MerlinAma said:


> Is that just to avoid rain?


and the lightning and hail. Being below tree line in some of these storms is bad enough. No way would I want to be above and encounter one.

Looks like the Pikes Peak Ascent and Marathon is still a go so that is a good sign.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are staying up near café velo, you have 2 good options from that area.

1) Black Forest is excellent for some decent climbs with enough low traffic roads to be enjoyable. I can give you a route if you would like - this will depend on how much climbing you would like to do after Pikes Peak. This is a beautiful area right outside the city.
2) The other option is to ride north to hwy 105 and go west up through Palmer Lake to perry park road (105 turns into PP rd). continue on this road until fox farm rd. turn right to spruce mountain rd. turn right and head back. Once 105 turns into perry park the vehicle traffic dwindles considerably. This is mostly nice rollers with no serious % grade climbing, though there are gradual and sometimes long uphill stretches.

Both of these options are primo rides

I live 3 miles from café velo and know and ride the area regularly - either of these routes will satisfy your timeline - sorry no flats in CS unless you are downtown.

Used to recommend the AFA, but more than half of it is closed off to cyclists, not so great anymore unless you have military ID as mentioned above.

PM me if you would like more specific info.

Regards,

Phil


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Sorry Merlin, I haven't ridden down in that area in a long time and never did all that much. Sounds like the others here are giving you good advice though. Enjoy the ride! We'd join you, but we have a duathlon the next day.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks pdh777. I intend to call café velo and perhaps we can join one of their Sunday morning groups. Otherwise we may do one of your routes. Climbing is not an issue. That's why we'll be there!

Also thanks OldChipper. Wish you and the Mrs. could come down but I understand the race conflict. Maybe another time.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

After talking to the cafevelo folks, we've decided this loop might work well for us on Sunday morning. We will actually start on the south side at Voyager Parkway.
Tri Lakes GranFondo Loop 1- 30 miles. May 5, 2013 - A bike ride in Monument, CO
If anyone from the area has comments I would love to hear from you.
Thanks!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

That ride is part of the ride #2 I noted above. However as you have listed it is about a 2 hour ride max, with a half hour of stopping and navigating involved - that ride does have some good terrain included. That ride starts and ends in Monument. 
You have a fair amount of turns involved - personally I would simplify the route to concentrate more on the ride and less on the directions.
You said you were staying near café velo - tell me where you are starting from and I can give you a route - If you are interested in simplifying
BTW - re your original post, I made an assumption that after PP you would not want to do any serious climbing the next day. Regardless we can make it however you want it.

Regards,

Phil


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

T


pdh777 said:


> You have a fair amount of turns involved - personally I would simplify the route to concentrate more on the ride and less on the directions.
> You said you were staying near café velo - tell me where you are starting from and I can give you a route - If you are interested in simplifying


We are staying at the Hampton Inn & Suites
1307 Republic Dr
Colorado Springs‎ Colorado

I have the ride programmed into my Garmin 800 but you are right, lots of turns.

The thing I want to do is use "good" cycling roads. That's a little hard to tell from maps, even using street view.

So if you have a better plan I'm all ears.

Climbing not an issue. We will try to start by 8:00-8:30 as we need to finish, clean up at the hotel, and leave by checkout time (noon). That's why we need to keep the ride somewhat short.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Basically your hotel is on Interquest Parkway just west of Voyager.
From your hotel go right onto Interquest to Voyager and go right to Old Ranch Rd. )About 1 mile) - turn left on Old Ranch - Old Ranch turns into Milam, at this point you will go left - take Milam to Burgess, turn right and climb up to Vollmer, turn left to Hodgen, turn left and take Hodgen to Roller Coaster, turn right to Higby, go left;

At this point you have two good options depending on your time 1) you can take Hodgen straight instead of turning at RC, Hodgen turns into Baptist on the other side of Roller Coaster - this is a fast and smooth descent, depending on the wind and your gearing you can hit close to 50 MPH. 2) You can take Higby up .5 miles to Roller Coaster, turn right and take to Hwy 105, go left, this is also a good descent but not quite as fast as Hodgen / Baptist. This second route will add about 20 - 25 mins. to your ride.

With either of these routes you will take Baptist or 105 down to Jackson Creek Parkway, go left to North Gate road, go left to Voyager, turn right and go back to Interquest.

Let me know if you have any further questions


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Six of us made he trip to Colorado Springs. Based on advice from bike shop, I started from Crystal Creek Reservoir. Made it to the top in 2:01 ride time.
The other 5 rode from their motel in Manitou Springs. Four made it to the summit. The fifth only got to mile marker 11, about 14 miles from his start.
Sunday we did a great 25 mile loop from Cafe Velo after having breakfast there. What a nice bike/coffee shop. Super friendly and helpful. 
Thanks for everyone's input.
The climb up Pikes Peak is by far the toughest climb I've done. Mt. Evans is relatively easy in comparison. 
Since my Garmin file failed to save, I may have to do it again next year. First time I've ever had that happen. Ugh!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad you had a great time. I happen to agree with you. Pikes Peak is my toughest climb. I have this love / hate relationship with it. If the wind is blowing in the switch backs just above the brake check it can be a real challenge. It is a really scenic ride once the Aspens go golden.

If you do come back next year maybe come for the week and check out the USPCC. You could get some other good rides in like Indy Pass. 

Hey Phil, not sure if you know this but there is a ride ever Wed evening on the loop you mention. Some do the bigger loop using Perry Park Ave instead of Fox Farm. It is followed by dinner at Villa Palmer. 5:30 p.m. start time if you are interested.


----------

